

Doing Science On The Web: A way to launch experimental features - jashkenas
https://infrequently.org/2015/08/doing-science-on-the-web/

======
tacone
TL;DR (if I understood correctly): don't use prefixes, use non-deterministic
ways to raise the entry barrier.

Like:

1\. Developer registration & usage keys. 2\. Global usage caps. 3\. Feature
auto-self-destruct.

To me it seems just a way to use early adopters as A/B testers, and yet make
it impossible to them to rely on a experimental feature. I doubt this can work
at a scale without extreme sufferance or effectively wiping out the usefulness
of experimental features.

